
Show HN: Device for Biofeedback Hackers - guzik
https://www.aidlab.com/research
======
guzik
Hello! It’s Jacob from Aidlab here.

A bit of background: Aidlab is a biofeedback wearable in a sense that you can
get the data out of it without proprietary software. You can just sync and
manage your data by yourself. + we have free SDK with Python, iOS, Android and
Unity bindings.

